# reconstruct title



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Has anyone ever dealt with selling a car with a new issued VIN (by the state) because car was stolen and stripped? How much does this hurt resale? 
I bought one and maybe I should have asked this before I bought it. I like the car- It is kind of like owning a dog that was subject to register but had no papers- Does that make him less of 
a Quality dog. I have the original VIN and the PHS Docs. all though It was not reassembled as original it was built as it could have been and because it was stripped it is literally a Frame off restore
with date code correct parts.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have no idea how to respond to this. If no one on this forum responds, you cold try the PY forum which is all Pontiac, perhaps someone there has the info you need.

Pontiac - Street - PY Online Forums


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I know your feelings. I bought a car half assembled with a salvage title, due to previous front sheet metal damage. Parts are expensive for a 72 sport convertible with the T41 front end. Insurance wasn't going to fix, so it got totaled. Body shop bought, and started repair. I bought and I am doing a frame off on it. I planned to keep it, so title didn't matter. But, I do worry now if I want to sell down the road, will that affect the value.


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

*My reconstrut Titled GTO*

Everyone seems to really like my 66 Barrier Blue GTO hardtop and no one says much about the reconstruct title__ EXCEPT dealers. 
it is like have a dog out of registered parents but no papers on him- Is he less of a dog? Maybe better. I just got it home after 5 months' no body work but engine ,linkages, Dakota Digital dash rear serviceed and lots of small things-horn, back up lights, 4speed linkage bushing kit Ram air /HO manifolds heads done carbs rebuilt ETC. runs very strong with Eaton/ and Richmond 3.55 in rear. Now to find a buyer.


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

I've dealt with it and maybe give you some insight. I bought a 1969 L-36 427 4-speed Corvette in 2010 from a guy in Atl. Ga. The car was stolen and stripped of all the easy stuff wheels, seats, radio, heads, intake, carb, console, shifter and it had some light body damage done to it. He bought it from the insurance company then the state of Ga. issued a new VIN. plate and number that was attached to the body right below where data tag would be on the driver side of the Vette. He also got a title from the state of Ga. in his name and the car was fully registered. This was to be his project but as many projects do it went on the back burner so he put it up for sale. I saw the ad he showed me the paperwork and he had found the build sheet on top of the tank and the VIN on the build sheet matched the hidden VIN on the frame above the driver side rear wheel. I bought the project car for what I figured was half the value and he was still making a profit is what he said. I didn't even talk him down any because the parts alone would of paid me back. I restored the car to a nice driver quality me doing the work and refurbishing alot of original parts I bought. I drove it for three years then decided to sell it. Before I bought it I had a conversation with a very knowledgeable friend about the state issued VIN. he said I should expect a 15-20% loss of value off of the retail sales price when I went to sell it. I sold it for right at 15% less than what I figured the retail price would be, but even at that I didn't lose money. You like me have documentation that said what the car really was you have the VIN and PHS I had the build sheet and VIN on the frame. So build the car back and enjoy it like I did. A used car salesman at my uncles dealership once told me " there is a ass for every seat " and he was right somebody will want that car when and if you ever get rid of it. Oh and one more thing there was no problem insuring it with full coverage.


----------



## Datold1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks .I feel a little better. Mine is on the road, titled, insured for $75,000.00 and it is strong. Worst part of it someone cut the front of the frame that cradles the engine
when they stripped it- so had to have different frame: that lost some of the "hidden" VINs and required the new VIN. Question now What is 66 Goat worth? 66 389 bored .030 new sealed pro pistons, rings,
Armasteel crank .010/.010 Elgin flatlander 288 cam tri-power, muncie 4speed, 3.55 10 bolt rear. all new interior, new barrier blue, new 14" Rallte1 with TA radials. As of now still stock drum brakes. new Dakota digital
dash, new quick ratio steering. ETC,ETC,


----------



## T41Guy (Feb 7, 2019)

Well you know how the saying " whatever someone is willing to pay you for it " lol. What I did first was be honest with yourself about you car then I found three examples that were closely equally to mine. I checked a couple of pricing books and took those examples I had found and did a average of all five prices to come up with a price I felt was a fair retail price. I put the Vette up for sale and as my friend had said to expect 15-20% loss off retail for a state issue VIN tag car was damn near spot on.


----------

